# Kasia Struss - walks the Runway at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. Nov. 13,2013 (12x)



## Toolman (15 Nov. 2013)

​


----------



## koftus89 (16 Nov. 2013)

wieder eine super post. danke vielmals.


----------



## Peter1414 (16 Nov. 2013)

Thanks, very nice!


----------



## MetalFan (16 Nov. 2013)

Sie ist wohl der Ordnungshüter unter den VS-Engeln! :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2013)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Sie ist wohl der Ordnungshüter unter den VS-Engeln! :thumbup:



Nein sie hat den besten Überblick bei der Grösse 

:thx: dir für Kasia


----------



## akaltin (3 Dez. 2013)

die Beine...:drip:


----------

